# how about cross country skis for coyote hunting ?



## frenchfryman (Dec 8, 2010)

Couple of guys i work with use cross country skis coyote hunting. They say there the best thing since sliced bread.. ski down the side of wind breaks and when coyote jumps out easy shot even though there running. They also use them to get to there calling stand also. Both hunt in ND were it is really flat. Any one else have any experince hunting with cross country skis that will share how they worked for them. thanks. Marty


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I can see the usefullness. I have a lot of underbrush sotend to stick with bearpaw snowshoes.

It would be much like biatholon


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id of payed good money to see someone ski off trail in the snow conditions we had up until sunday. Deep deep powder.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

We been useing cross country skis for many years to hunt. Back when we started we made bindings from old intertubes so we could wear sno pac boots. The skis back then were nearly as wide as down hill skis but longer. Today we have to buy special order true cross country skis as most ski shops only carry the yuppie skis for skate sking which is pouplar on groomed ski trails. We still make bindings with intertubes but they are new boughten tubes a hard thing to find is a used tube.
In most cases I like them better than sno shoes. Hard to beat a good set of shoes in the thick woods though, I advise to have both.

 Al


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it's been done. I have a buddy that uses bushwacker ski's. They're not like normal skis they're wider. But as BBJ mentioned you'd have a heck of a time with the conditions around here, light fluffy snow. now when it crusts up a bit, good to go.

xdeano


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

In flat country they would work well. My experiences in the steep, eroded hill and draw country in Wyoming made me give up on them real quick though. Too many washouts, rocks, and tall sage strips to deal with. For that matter, these things even inhibit snowshoes a bit. And the exposed rocks where the wind thins things out is really tough on the shoes too.


----------

